# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Αναζητειται τρανζιστορ BLF244

## atomino

Αναζητειται τρανζιστορ BLF244  για linear FM 10w  
Ελλαδα μονο απο παραγγελιες βρηκαμε και σε υψηλες τιμες γιαυτο ρωταμε απο δω μηπως εχει καποιος φυσικα με το αζημιωτο

----------


## itta-vitta

.......................

----------


## itta-vitta

.................

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Από εβαυ δεν αγοράζεις;
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-BLF244...gAAOSwWktajPzg
> 
> Περίπου στα 30 ευρώ με δωρεάν αποστολή. Δηλ δεν είναι ακριβώς δωρεάν, τα εξ αποστ περιλαμβάνονται στην τιμή



Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα περάσει τελωνειο, και θα πληρωσει πλεον των 30 ευρω...
περιπου +10 ευρω που αντιστοιχει στον νομιμο ΦΠΑ των 30 ευρω.
+12 ευρω τελος εκτελωνισμου ΕΛΤα.
Συνολο 52 ευρω.

Και επειδη εχει υπάρξει αντιστοιχο θέμα για το BLF177 εδω στο φορουμ πριν μερικες μερες, δεν εχουμε κανενα στοιχειο για την γνησιοτητα του εξαρτηματος που θα στειλει ο κινεζος και επισης το manufacturer refurbished...πολυ αμαρτωλο

----------


## atomino

εδω 95-100 ευρω μας ειπαν
ε ψαχνομαστε με ebay εχουμε βρει εναν απο ιταλια κομπλε με 42ευρω αλλα το κοιταζαμε μηπως παιξει κανας απο εδω

----------


## itta-vitta

...........................

----------


## alpha uk

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLF244-RF-...m4383.l4275.c2

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Δεν περνάει τελωνείο αν είναι κάτω από 120 $ για τις τρίτες χώρες. Για την ΕΕ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εγώ πάντως δεν πληρώνω τελωνειο και όταν είναι πάνω από 120$ λέω τον πωλητή να το δηλώσει λιγότερο



Μπορεις αν θες να το ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο και μετά ισως σταματήσεις να επαναλαμβάνεις το ίδιο λάθος σε οτι θέμα αφορά το ebay γιατί καταντάς επικίνδυνος για την τσέπη των συμφορουμιτών σου. Εκτός αν δουλεύεις για τον Τσίπρα που μαζεύει πλεόνασμα. Τοτε συνέχισε.

Στο λεω εγω στο ειπαν και αλλοι σου εκαναν dislike και μυαλό δε βάζεις.

----------


## itta-vitta

......................

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

ακυρο ας διαγραφει

----------


## itta-vitta

.............................

----------


## itta-vitta

..........................

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

ακυρο ας διαγραφει να καθαρισει το θεμα
ευχαριστω

----------


## SRF

50 Euro από στοκ και ΓΝΗΣΙΟ μάλιστα (όχι κινέζικο) αμα θέλεις άμεσα από Ελλάδα κιόλας!

----------


## atomino

> 50 Euro από στοκ και ΓΝΗΣΙΟ μάλιστα (όχι κινέζικο) αμα θέλεις άμεσα από Ελλάδα κιόλας!



ενδιαφερομαι απλα δεν μπορω να σαας στειλω μηνυμα
μπορειτε να επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου με ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα παρακαλω

----------

